
Trump uses two iPhones and does not follow security protocols - kennyturk
https://tech-scholars.quora.com/Trump-uses-two-iPhones-and-does-not-follow-security-protocols?share=1
======
blackflame7000
I'm gonna get downvoted for this but we can do better than this when
discussing the negatives of Trump. We can raise the bar for journalism:

"It is u͟n͟k͟n͟o͟w͟n͟ exactly what is the security protocol maintained by the
White House over the phones of President Trump" \- Entire Headline is
acknowledged to be possibly true at best

"Politico s͟p͟e͟c͟u͟l͟a͟t͟e͟s͟ that Trump did not want to submit to the same
regularity..." \- Not fact, Opinion

"when he assured that the email servers of the candidate to the White House
were easy to hack and did not have the Necessary security protocols, action
with which he reproached him had endangered the entire country, according to
Politico." \- Not a Sentence

"When Barack Obama came to the White House, he asked his technicians to find a
way to keep his BlackBerry" \-- "according to a 2016 interview with Jimmy
Fallon." \- Jimmy Fallon dug deep into Obama's Phone use? Really? He's not
exactly a hard-hitting journalist. I looked up the interview and he asks 1
vague question.

